# حادث في أحد شركات الامارات يوضح خطورة الـ H2s



## علي الحميد (6 ديسمبر 2010)

حادث في أحد شركات الامارات يوضح خطورة الـ H2s

http://www.media.shell.com/ShellTube/SPFarmProd/20100714154645_dummy_complacency_kills_urdu.wmv


----------



## sayed00 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور مهندس على

نعم حادث مشهور لدى شركة ادكو

المهم التعلم من الدرس


----------



## safety113 (7 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا اخي علي السبيعي
شكرا لك
ارجو من الشباب نشر المزيد من الحوادث لنتعلم منها
والستار هو الله


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (9 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور أخ علي على جهودك الدائمة في التوعية


----------



## المتكامل (10 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوراخي الكريم 
فعلا حادث مؤسف


----------



## تمبيزة (11 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aliiiiiii (12 ديسمبر 2010)

انا ما كان عندي فكرة عن هذا الموضوع اشكر الاخ الكريم علي السبيعي على هذه المشاركة القيمة


----------



## tamer safety (21 يناير 2011)

مشكور على الموضوع و نرجو الاستفادة للجميع من هذا الحادث


----------



## liwa_boss (19 أبريل 2011)

تسلم على المعلومات انا مجال عملي في قسم مكافحة الحرائق في شركة جاسكو لتصنيع الغاز وهاذا الغاز الخطر موجوجد لدينا بكميات كبيره وقد حصلت عدة تسربات الا اننا دائما نقوم باخذ الحذر وذلك باستخدام اجهزة التنفس


----------



## osamab (20 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك حوادث ه\ا الغاز مميتة


----------



## مصطفى محمد فياض (21 أبريل 2011)

thanks for your coordination


----------



## ecc1010 (22 أبريل 2011)

اللهم إجعل مصر أمنة مطمئنة رخاء سخاء وسائر بلاد المسلمين إلى يوم الدين 
اللهم ولى من يصلح البلاد والعباد
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمروصلاح (22 أبريل 2011)

تسلم الأيادى - مشكور على المعلومة


----------



## علي الحميد (22 أبريل 2011)

شكراً لجميع من علق على الموضوع وشكر مخصوص لمن انتشله من الصفحات القديمة...


----------



## خالدعمران محمود (27 أبريل 2011)

الف شكر على الفيديو المفيد جدا انت متعرفش انا كنت محتاجه اد ايه شكرا مرة ثانية


----------



## علي الحميد (28 أبريل 2011)

سعيد جدا اني استطعت مساعدتك يا استاذ خالد

حياك الله


----------



## محمدطلحة (6 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## has2006 (6 مايو 2011)

مشكور على الفيديو
ما نوع الجهاز المستخدم للحماية من هذا الغاز؟


----------



## ADEL HASUN (11 مايو 2011)

مشكورا اخى


----------



## hawler_rawand (11 مايو 2011)

شكرا اخي الكرام


----------

